

The difference between a corporation and startup - evahenson

Corporation: 90 % of time talking about the problem, 10 % working on it. Small Business: 10 % talking about it, 90 % working on it.
======
ocdtrekkie
I've always held a quite different view of startups. Namely that enterprises
hold a lot of responsibility, they provide stable products, long support
windows, quality customer service and a lot of their money, time, and effort
goes into ensuring that continuity. Yes, they spend a lot of time talking, but
that's because getting it right is an imperative. "Just doing it" isn't going
to meet their customers' needs.

Meanwhile, startups have a lifetime generally of "until they get bought out",
and hence are apt to start and shutdown products with little to no warning,
provide a minimal amount of long-term support or assurance, and with minimal
or basic customer service. Sure, they operate with a lot less overhead, but
they provide a much less reliable product.

